# Schnorcheln im Mittelmeer



## Limnos (5. Nov. 2014)

Da es mich sehr ans Meer zieht, (soweit es einigermaßen warm ist), haben wir heuer einen zweiten Urlaub, diesmal auf Istrien gemacht. Die Farbenpracht der UW Welt kann sich nicht mit der des Roten Meeres messen, aber auch hier lohnt es sich. Vor allem die Vielfalt der Algen ist weitaus größer. So sind auf diesen Bildern vor allem diese zu sehen.

http://s735.photobucket.com/user/Obergolding/library/2014-9-Vrsar UW?sort=3/page-1

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

